# no suena (sonar) bien



## Judi27

Hola,
Me gustaria saber como se dice en frances cuando una oración (phrase) "no suena bien" (porque hay un error de gramatica o simplemente porque no suena bien): ça ne sonne pas bien ?
Gracias.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

También puedes decir: *ça sonne mal*.


----------



## Lisory

Hola,

Aquí "*ça sonne mal*" no significa nada. Me suena porque viví en Madrid. En francès diría: " Il y a une erreur", "la phrase n'est pas correcte (gramaticalement)" ou, plus "coloquial", "ta phrase est bizarre".

Un saludo


----------



## cat06

Hola,

yo diria de manera muy coloquial si se trata de error gamatical : "ça écorche les oreilles"
ou "la phrase n'est pas mélodieuse" si no suena bien


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Lisory said:


> Hola,
> 
> Aquí "*ça sonne mal*" no significa nada. Me suena porque viví en Madrid. En francès diría: " Il y a une erreur", "la phrase n'est pas correcte (gramaticalement)" ou, plus "coloquial", "ta phrase est bizarre".
> 
> Un saludo


 
Pourtant, *Lisory*, en dehors que je n'ai pas toujours vécu en Espagne et que j'ai bien entendu cette expression dans la langue française, l'Atilf recueille bien l'expression:



> *) *[Suivi d'un adv. qualitatif; le suj. désigne un mot, une appellation, une prop.] _*Sonner bien* (à l'oreille)_. Être agréable à l'ouïe, harmonieux, bien choisi. _*Sonner mal* (à l'oreille)_. Être désagréable à l'ouïe. _Dans le calice d'une fleur La guêpe un jour voyant l'abeille, S'approche en l'appelant sa sœur. Ce nom sonne mal à l'oreille De l'insecte plein de fierté_ (FLORIAN, _Fables_, 1792, p. 190). _« Le Comte de X. », comme cela sonne mieux que « de l'Académie française »!_ (LARBAUD, _Journal_, 1931, p. 253).


----------



## Lisory

Hola Victor,

Je sais que l'Atilf accepte l'expression "sonner bien/mal", mais *actuellement *l'expression n'est pas (ou plus) utilisée en France.

Cordialement


----------



## Ploupinet

Hmmmm... Je n'en suis pas si sûr : je l'ai très souvent entendue, en particulier dans le cas de l'apprentissage d'une langue étrangère, où il nous est parfois recommandé de vérifier si notre phrase "sonne bien ou non" !


----------



## Lisory

Bonjour,

Dans le cas de l'apprentissage d'une langue je suis tout à fait d'accord avec toi. Dans le cas où deux francophones discuteraient ... ils comprendraient qu'une phrase ne "sonne pas bien" mais n'utiliseraient jamais spontanément cette expression. Digo yo ...

Attends des avis plus éclairés.

Cordialement


----------



## Judi27

Lisory said:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Dans le cas de l'apprentissage d'une langue je suis tout à fait d'accord avec toi. Dans le cas où deux francophones discuteraient ... ils comprendraient qu'une phrase ne "sonne pas bien" mais n'utiliseraient jamais spontanément cette expression. Digo yo ...


 
Bonsoir Lisory, et oui j'ai seulement parlé de les cas de l'apprentissage d'une langue, alors cette expression ("ça _ne_ sonne pas bien") existe en français...


----------



## Calamitintin

Moi je parle aussi de sonner bien ou mal...
ex : _"Je ne sais pas comment formuler ça de façon correcte...comme ça, ça sonne mal"._
++
Cal


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

On dit aussi (on disait?):
- ça cloche/ il y a quelque chose qui cloche dans ta phrase.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## julienmadrid

bonjour à tous,

je dirais qu'on pourrait oublier le sens de "suena", et la précision de l'expression espagnole, et dire :
"c'est mal dit" ou "ce n'est pas bien dit"
(suena implique le doute, alors que cette traduction, non)

si certains ont trouvé l'expression "ça sonne bien/mal" dans un dictionnaire, nous pourrions faire un effort et l'utiliser davantage !


----------



## Aigogane

Hola, 
moi je suis française et je dis souvent à mes amis étrangers,
"ça sonne mal" ou "ça sonne bien" !
Pour moi c'est une expression parfaitement française ! Mais bon il y a des régionalismes alors peut être que ca dépend !
A+


----------



## Epsilon5

Aigogane said:


> Hola,
> moi je suis française et je dis souvent à mes amis étrangers,
> "ça sonne mal" ou "ça sonne bien" !
> Pour moi c'est une expression parfaitement française ! Mais bon il y a des régionalismes alors peut être que ca dépend !
> A+



Je suis française aussi et j'ai déjà entendu cette expression et je l'utilise en dehors de cours de langue...


----------



## grandluc

tout simplement:
-ça colle pas
-ça marche pas


----------



## Nanon

On dit aussi : 
- Ça ne passe pas, ça ne passe pas très bien.

Et dans le même registre un peu familier que grandluc :
- Ça me tire l'oreille.


----------



## ringocassius

*Ça sonne faux, *fijo
 Como si estuvieras hablando de musica... pero tambien vale para el hablar


----------



## Mathildeda

Moi je pense que l'on peut le dire.
Je suis français et en cours (du moins jusqu'au lycée) on utilise cette expression.
C'est vrai qu'on l'utilise dans des matières littéraires mais il arrive et plus que souvent qu'on l'utlise dans le langage parlé.


----------



## GilbertAndré

Si mon humble avis peut servir à quelque chose, "ça sonne mal" est une expression que l'on utilise fréquemment dans mon entourage.


----------

